

Ask HN: could I sell a service based on Kinect? - MasterScrat

Let's say I want to sell a service which would involve making a 3d model of a person using a Kinect, for example to offer them to try on different clothes.<p>Are there any licensing restriction I should take care of? am I allowed to use a Kinect for commercial purpose?<p>Also, could I integrate a Kinect as part of a more complex device? could I then lend this device?
======
MasterScrat
Another way to go could be to use other kind of depth-cameras:
[http://www.hizook.com/blog/2010/06/20/low-cost-depth-
camera-...](http://www.hizook.com/blog/2010/06/20/low-cost-depth-camera-
update-microsoft-kinect-november-others-follow-shortly)

------
hector_ka
I would suggest to read Microsoft Kinect agreement to determine in which way
it can be used.Last year they were not happy about the open drivers, but since
they will release the official SDK maybe next month, the terms will change

